
The art of man and machine - kgarten
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20161014-the-worlds-first-cybathlon
======
brudgers
Cybathlon homepage:
[http://www.cybathlon.ethz.ch/en/](http://www.cybathlon.ethz.ch/en/)

